# Problème pour changer de groupe de travail



## Franckfioritto (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je n'arrive pas à changer "workgroup" dans l'onglet "WIN".
J'ai besoin de passer en "mshome" pour pouvoir me connecter à la Livebox.
Quand je tape "mshome" à la place de "workgroup", je clic sur "ok", la fenêtre "avancé" se réduit et quand je la relance "workgroup" est toujours écrit .
Je possède un MacBook air.
Je vous remercie d'avance de m'avoir lu et si possible de m'apporter une solution.
Bonne soirée à tous.
Franck.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 je n'arrive pas à reproduire ton problème, mais je ne suis pas en réseau actuellement.

A tester : 

- te déconnecter de ton réseau avant de faire ce changement.

- après avoir fait "OK", cliquer sur "Appliquer"

Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as besoin de spécifier un groupe de travail pour te connecter à une Livebox ? :mouais:


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Oui j'ai fais appliquer après 
Oui j'ai essayé sans être connecté.
Je dois me mettre en "mshome" car sinon je ne peux me connecter à cette Livebox.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Franckfioritto a dit:


> Je dois me mettre en "mshome" car sinon je ne peux me connecter à cette Livebox.


Pas du tout.

Donc peux tu expliquer ce que tu veux faire ?

Te connecter comment (wifi, Ethernet), et pourquoi : accès Internet, ou accès à l'espace de configuration, autres ?


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Alors, je suis en déplacement et le gîte ou je suis possède une "Livebox" le seul moyen que mes amis on du faire pour pouvoir se connecter à la "Livebox" s'est de passer en "mshome"
Pour ma part je peux me connecter juste par wifi, j'ai pas de sorti RJ45.
Donc j'essaie de changer mon groupe de travail mais e n'y arrive pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Non, mshome ça concerne la mise en réseau avec des ordinateurs Windows (XP), ça n'a rien à voir avec la connexion avec une Livebox.

Tu es dans un gîte, et tu veux te connecter en wifi.

On t'a donné la clé du réseau, s'il y en a une ?

Si oui, que se passe-t-il quand tu la saisis ?

Quel est ton OS ?


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Oui j'ai une clef wifi, j'arrive à me connecter à la Livebox mais pas a internet.
Je suis sous OS X


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

OSX oui, mais lequel...

Si tu arrives à te connecter à la Livebox, mais n'as pas accès à Internet, c'est sans doute un problème de configuration réseau.

Préférences système / réseau : 

Je suppose que tu es en configuration : "automatique".

Vois tu sur cette fenêtre l'adresse Ip de l'ordinateur, et quelle est-elle (192.168.1......) ?

Va maintenant dans "Avancé", onglet TCP/IP, tu as bien "configurer IPV4 : Via DHCP" ?
(c'est ce que tu dois avoir)

Ensuite va dans l'onglet DNS, regarde dans la colonne "serveurs DNS".
Tu dois y voir : 192.168.1.1, en grisé.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, ajoute (clique sur "+") 192.168.1.1, puis fais OK, puis "Appliquer".


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

J'essaierai tout ça se soir, je suis sur mon iPhone la .
Je te remercie beaucoup et je te tiendrai au courant.
Merci encore bonne aprèm


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

De même merci.

Compléments pour ce soir :

Que donne "diagnostic réseau" : points verts et points rouges ?

Quand tu iras dans l'onglet DNS, dans la colonne "serveurs DNS", tu diras ce que tu y as trouvé (rien, ou bien quels serveurs).

Si 192.168.1.1 n'y figure pas, tu dois l'ajouter, et le faire glisser en haut de la colonne.


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Je me suis attribué une adresse ip car il n'y en avait aucune, j'ai mis 193.168.1.75 
Au
Niveau de points rouge et vert j'ai :
En vert:
Wifi , réglages wifi, réglage réseau et FAI
En rouge:
Internet (échec) et serveur (échec)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Pas d'adresse IP, ça veut dire :

- soit la fonction DHCP de la Livebox est désactivée (peu probable)

- soit la Livebox déconne (possible).

Pour avoir accès à Internet du dois faire ceci :





Et dans l'onglet DNS, clique sur le "+" en bas à gauche : 





Fais OK, puis Appliquer (indispensable).


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Je viens d'effectuer la manip, 
Mais hélas cela ne marche pas, 
Maintenant dans "diagnostique réseau"
FAI est passé en rouge


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Tu es sûr que c'est une Livebox (Orange), et pas autre chose...?


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

Oui, je les vu et le réseau s'appel "Livebox-4840"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Alors il y a vraiment un problème, car la configuration que je te donne est la bonne pour la Livebox.

Ca marche forcément avec ces paramètres.

192.168.1.1 c'est l'adresse des Livebox par défaut.

Si elle a été modifiée, il te faut la vraie.

Vérifie bien TOUT (tu as mis *193*.168 au lieu de 192.168 dans ton message précédent).

IP : 192.168.1.75 ou essaye 134 (au hasard).
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1

Tu as un iPhone ??

Regarde ses paramètres de connexion !!
(si lui est bien connecté...)


----------



## Franckfioritto (27 Septembre 2012)

tout est bien écris . 
Mon iPhone. Arrive pas a ce connecter en wifi... Je suis en 3G la.
Je te remercie Renaud pour le temps que tu m'a consacré, je dois aller me coucher demain réveil à 3h30.
Je te souhaite un bon week-end


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Ok bonne nuit.

Essaie de te faire confirmer que l'adresse de la Livebox n'a pas été modifiée.

Si tu connais des gens connectés à cette même box, va voir leurs paramètres de connexion et note-les.

Si l'adresse de la Livebox est bien 192.168.1.1, il n'y a rien d'autre à configurer que ce qu'on a déjà vu.

De toute façon le fait que tu n'arrives pas à te connecter en DHCP montre qu'il y a un problème quelque part.
De même si l'iPhone n'arrive pas à se connecter non plus, ça confirme : problème.

Si tu peux le faire, reboote la Livebox.

*EDIT* : c'est quoi, la "clé wifi" dont tu parles post #7 ?

Tu n'utilises pas le wifi du Macbook ?


----------

